
Tropicana Line's Sales Plunge 20% Post-Rebranding - chaostheory
http://adage.com/article?article_id=135735
======
mwerty
I found myself not getting this at Safeway since it looked a lot like
something Safeway would design for its "generic product".

~~~
papa
Exact same reaction I had. I thought it was Safeway's house-brand as well.

Sadly having a big image of an orange and very clear indication of what type
of OJ it is (pulp free, lotsa pulp) are pretty much what I look for. Guess I'm
a simpleton when it comes to buying juice.

Just read Malcolm Gladwell's Blink and it has an interesting chapter on
product packaging and branding. Definitely some cautionary tales in that book
wrt to marketing/packaging debacles of this sort...

